# Hello from Doha



## kevork1984 (Jan 11, 2016)

Hello
I am not currently a freemason but would very much like to join. I am a UK citizen but currently working and living in Doha,Qatar.
Can anyone kindly provide me any information on what to do? I understand there may be 1 lodge in Qatar which is at the US military base and I would appreciate any guidance that can be 0ffered.
Thank you
Rich


----------



## KSigMason (Jan 11, 2016)

Greetings and welcome. I'm not sure what Lodge is in Qatar, but I could make some inquiries. I'm sure others here may also know.


----------



## Mike Martin (Jan 13, 2016)

Hi there, I am afraid thet you will draw a blank while you are living there. There are no normal Lodges operating in Qatar because it is amongst the countries who do not allow their citizens to become Freemasons.

The US forces Lodge will actually be a Lodge under a Grand Lodge in the US and will not be able to generally Initiate people other than US Service Personnel operating on the base where it is.

You will need to wait until you have moved to a country where Freemasonry is not proscribed to be made a Mason and join a Lodge


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 14, 2016)

Good luck.


----------



## Jgbl (Feb 23, 2016)

I also got same question. Im a filipino nurse who work in doha. Would like to join the craft.


----------

